# November "Cutest Dawg Booty" Photo Contest - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos for the category "Cutest Dawg Booty" through *October 25th at 11:59 pm (Pacific Time)*. 

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please be sure to include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, please let me know....

Again, here's the _official rules_:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ial-rules.html (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of Mason, my daughter, Debbie's Golden. He had stolen the head to her mop. She is *DSlats *here but I have to post pictures for her











Jazzys mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Errr, I don't have any butt photos, but how about one of Tucker working his butt off...

Just being funny Rick. Do NOT use this in the contest.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's furless booty:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think im gunna try and get the 4 some's Booty all together in one shot...This should be a project in it self....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy trying to play with the kitty the first day we brought him home. He thought she was his toy too.. :no:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this one!! I am going to see what I have for shots.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats it, I am going home to take a better picture of Murphy butt tonight! I want to win one of these things!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I got that one covered!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's Lucy's shiny hiney!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those two skinny cuties are my new rescues, Sabrina and Zan, who if he stays will become "Levi" I think, I love the name Zander but it just isn't fitting him


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Those two skinny cuties are my new rescues, Sabrina and Zan, who if he stays will become "Levi" I think, I love the name Zander but it just isn't fitting him


Hey Jen, no pic?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

See above... two pics!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Bentley's butt


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that fuzz butt!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie's fluffy bloomers, fresh from the groomer!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Robbie's fluffy bloomers, fresh from the groomer!


Nice tush!! LOL.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Ted and Isabella*

Caught the babies playing in the yard.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Lucy


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys lil' fuzzy butt...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

MisterBailey said:


> Baileys lil' fuzzy butt...


Now that's a cute picture!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker's furless booty:


Good one GL84!!!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Here's butt shot when we picked up Wiggles...


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Katie's hiney pic, taken 7/20/07


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Nothin' but butts*

Here is Beamer and Libby grazing at the fence! This is the most I'll get out of Libby


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of nice asses here on GRF. LOL 

This is Oakly's tired but on a cruise back up river.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bamabears hinny shot at 5 weeks old.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Here is Bamabears hinny shot at 5 weeks old.


ummmmm....the true meaning!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Two tails of friendship*

Hudson sharing love and a toy with his friend Susie the lab!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Here is Bentley's butt


 
He looks like he is going potty!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Here is Bamabears hinny shot at 5 weeks old.


Ohhhh lol you got the hole and everything haha I dont know if I should be disgusted or laughing! hahaha


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is two butt's eating


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Little Camden's bottom.... well... when he WAS little!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Here is Bamabears hinny shot at 5 weeks old.


Like looking down teh barrel of a Loaded Gun:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well I got that one covered!


Sorry to be off topic, but ACC is the lighter golden Keira?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

When I first saw this thread I thought you meant 'booties" as in socks or boots. Well I misinterpreted but I am posting this anyway because she's pretty darn cute!

P.S. There is a very good reason behind her wearing the socks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is too cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No the lighter Golden is Zander...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*MaeMae by Old Gold Mum2001*

Here's MaeMae's bushy booty, lol


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here's Faith's cute butt!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres's Shianna showing off her pretty bow on her tail.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*Tom's Golden butt*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is the Crew's:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's too funny! Who was hiding behind the couch!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually Jill (Andy Farmer) was leaving....But if there all in and someone comes in or out thats usually where a couple of them are..looking to see who's coming or going....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GREAT shot MM!!! Yes, the 'hello's' and 'goodbyes' with this crew always makes you feel good!!


----------



## court0883 (Jun 24, 2007)

Scotch loves to show off his Saints spirit...even when they are losing! :doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a good one Maggies Mom! To bad we don't have one from the front also.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> That is a good one Maggies Mom! To bad we don't have one from the front also.


IM sure I could get one from the front side.....


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Saskja's booty*

Here's one of saskja checking out something in the bushes


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmping... only couple more days left.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

My dog's booty(he's even fluffier now, but well, this one looks like a muffin!)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> IM sure I could get one from the front side.....


ummmm....not with my fingers next time!! They were red by the time I left!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's Jester's butt while trying to get his ball from under the steps. When he lays like this we call this look the "Turkey Butt" because it looks like a Thanksgiving turkey!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Times Up!


----------

